# Anyone Subscribe to Caribbean Travel + Life Magazine



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2011)

We already receive Florida Travel + Life and received an offer for a free issue of the Caribbean version. Going to check it out, but wondering what others opinion of this magazine might be.


----------



## mecllap (May 3, 2011)

I love it -- but I have a timeshare on Grand Cayman, so really enjoy related articles, and the ones about other Carib places that I might enjoy visiting (or have already been to).  I might give up my TV Guide sub, before I'd give up CTL (but you have to be a Carib lover and traveler, or a dreamer).  Have been a little tempted by the Florida mag -- but don't have that same draw to it.


----------



## danishgirl (May 31, 2011)

Yes and they have great ideas for tropical islands deals 

http://blog.spaceja.com/top-tropical-destinations/

very interesting.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 3, 2011)

*magazine*

yes, a long time ago when I was always  seeing the caribean and  visiting. I found it  to  be helpful info.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks like Caribbean Travel + Life Magazine is no more. They have transferred our remaining issues over to Islands Magazine.


----------

